# Boulez vs Dutilleux



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

They have represented two different approaches to the french music of the 2nd half of the 20th century, almost opposite, although both fresh and never banal.

Any preference? If yes, who do you prefer (and why) ?

Thank you

:tiphat:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I am Glad this isn't a poll because I am afraid my preferred composer would be swamped, more due to a lack of attention from the spotlight of academics, recent events, ect, than from the actual quality of his music. I have a strong personal preference for Dutilleux, though I respect Boulez. I think Dutilleux had deeper roots in the classical tradition, and better carries the title of "Brahms of the second half of the 20th century." The same could be said of Boulez in a different way. Perhaps in terms of apparent comparative history, Boulez seems more qualified to such a title in that he was a refiner of the dominant academic techniques from earlier in the century. But Though there is imagination and scope within the scope of Boulez, the scope of Dutilleux is much broader to me, the imagination much more unrestrainedly organic, like an integration of the subtly revolutionary style of composers like Sibelius with gentle serialism. Give me Tout de la monde lontaine", Symphony no. 1, 2, and a number of other masterpieces over anything Boulez wrote. Henri is actually among my favorite composers of all time, and was also a very kind and humble human being from what I have read. Though grandfather age Boulez seemsed a very wise and inspiring person as well.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

^^^^
My feelings as well.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I have heard more Boulez and have more of his music in my collection than Dutilleux's, but I don't know if this means I prefer Boulez, or if I just went on a Boulez kick for a while, or if there's just more of his music available. I like them both very much, but I think at the moment I am more intrigued with Boulez for being a lot less impenetrable than his reputation would have us believe.

That opening of the Dutilleux Symphony No. 1 when the jazzy brass comes in is unforgettable though.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Good points Weston. I want to add that likewise, the best works of Dutilleux are far more subtle than their reputation of being "accessibly atonal" would indicate. I percieve a bottomless thematic evolution going on under there, especially in the Cello Concerto and the violin Concerto to rival the great Jean Sibelius, and an almost unparalleled facility of his generstion for both lush and precise orchestration.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I also know more of Boulez's music than of Dutilleux's. I'm not qualified to evaluate their compositions, but I like them both. I'd want to hear more Dutilleux before I went on record, but so far I think I like Boulez _a little_ better.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

This choice is a tough one. I've probably heard roughly the same number of works from both. Dutillieux's _Tout de la monde lontaine_ is probably my favorite work of the two composers. Overall, I think I have a slightly closer connection to Dutiliex's music so I guess I'd go with Dutilliex.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Weston said:


> I have heard more Boulez and have more of his music in my collection than Dutilleux's, but I don't know if this means I prefer Boulez, or if I just went on a Boulez kick for a while, or if there's just more of his music available.
> 
> That opening of the Dutilleux Symphony No. 1 when the jazzy brass comes in is unforgettable though.


There has been a flood of Dutilleux box sets hitting the market over the past several years, so there's no shortage of material. The latest is the 7 disc Centennial box which is very affordable. I have listened to as many Dutilleux works as I can find, and I really enjoy most of them. And I too love the opening of the 1st symphony. I think I read a story about Boulez turning his back at the premiere.

I do enjoy a few of Boulez's works, but so far there are several I just don't care to endure. I would have to purchase the complete works box, and spend some time with it. So far I like the Notations pieces on DG, and the three works on the Sony disc I have.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

It would be a bit unfair to choose because I know Dutilleux's work better than Boulez's. I like them both, depending on my mood I'll pick one over the other.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I've enjoyed works by both composers over the years, but Boulez's music (his later work is anything but academic in its orientation) has made far more of an impact on me. Works like Marteau, Repons, Pli selon pli, Notations for orchestra, Sur incises, and so forth possess that rare combination of surface beauty and unfathomable depth that will continue to reveal more riches with increased familiarity.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I like everything I've ever heard by Dutilleux, while there are substantial swaths of Boulez' music that I don't like at all. So I'd have to say Dutilleux. But I like them in different ways.


----------

